# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zo voorkomen of behandelen we chronische nekpijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Zo voorkomen of behandelen we chronische nekpijn 
*
Nekpijn is één van de belangrijkste chronische pijnklachten waarmee volwassenen worden geconfronteerd. De jongste tijd wordt nekpijn zelfs bij kinderen meer en meer vastgesteld. Wat is de oorzaak van chronsiche nekpijn? Is dit de zoveelste ouderdomskwaal, of is er meer aan de hand? Wat zijn de gevolgen van deze aandoening? Kunnen we zélf iets ondernemen om nekpijn te voorkomen of te verzachten? En als we net als zovele landgenoten, uiteindelijk toch met chronsiche nekpijn worden geconfronteerd, wat is dan de beste behandeling? 

Chronsiche nekpijn is aan geen enkele leeftijd gebonden. Het is dus zéker géén ouderdomsziekte. Deze pijnlijke aandoening treft zowel jong als oud en maakt geen onderscheid tussen mannen en vrouwen.

*Vlugge diagnose erg belangrijk* 
Iedereen van ons kent ongetwijfeld het fenomeen van de plots opstekende nekpijn, iedereen wordt hier al wel eens mee geconfronteerd. Meestal is deze nekpijn van voorbijgaande aard. Ze verdwijnt na enkele dagen. Maar wat als de nekpijn blijft aanhouden, en voor ernstige lichamelijke ongemakken blijft zorgen? Deskundig advies en een snelle diagnose zijn dan van groot belang. Alleen op deze manier kan men een sluitende diagnose stellen en de meest geschikte behandelingsmethode uittekenen. Met aanslepende nekpijn blijven rondlopen, zal de problemen alleen maar vergroten. 

*Onze nek is ingewikkeld lichaamsdeel* 
Onze nek bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit spieren, ligamenten, gewrichten, tussenwervels, wervellichaampjes en ruggenmerg. Het is een bijzonder ingewikkeld en moeilijk te behandelen lichaamsdeel. In normale omstandigheden kunnen we onze nek moeiteloos bewegen. Mankeert er iets aan de vele structuren van dit lichaamsdeel dan onstaat pijn, en worden we gehinderd door met (ernstige) bewegingsproblemen. 

*Oorzaken chronische nekpijn*
Er bestaan verschillende soorten nekpijnen. Naast de gewone, alledaagse nekpijn is er dié nekpijn die uitstraalt naar onze bovenarm, Cervicobrachialgie in het medische vakjargon. Zo vlug mogelijk de gepaste diagnose stellen is dus belangrijk. Gewone nekpijn en uitstralende nekpijn vragen een verschillende behandeling. 
Nekpijn wordt meestal veroorzaakt door overbelasting of slijtage.Omdat onze nekwervelzuil weinig of niet beschermd is, is dit lichaamsdeel meteen ook meer vatbaar voor kwetsuren door valpartijen, ongevallen of contactsporten. Onze nek heeft ook ons hoofd, met een gewicht van gemiddeld zo'n twaalf kilo, te dragen. 

*Whiplash niet altijd herkenbaar* 
Gaat er in één van de vele nekstructuren iets mis, dan krijgen in de eerste plaats de spieren het zwaar te verduren. Uiteindelijk zullen deze ook verkrampen. Een stijve nek is meestal een eerste en ernstige aanwijzing dat er iets mis is. Een whipplash is meestal het erg pijnlijke gevolg, maar niet altijd op een echo en/of röntgenfoto's onmiddellijk merkbaar. 

*Gevolgen chronische nekpijn* 
Heeft men te doen met een ernstige vergroting van de facetgewrichten, dan heeft men meestal te maken met een ernstige ontsteking van het gewricht. Reumatische nekpijnen zijn hiervan meestal het gevolg. Uiteindelijk kan de vergroting van ons nekgewricht extra druk veroorzaken op ons ruggenmerg, of een vernauwing veroorzaken van de vele kanaaltjes waar de zenuwen van de armen doorlopen. Het is dit laatste dat de nekpijn naar onze bovenarmen doet uitstralen. Men spreekt hier dan van een geknelde zenuw. Een beschadigde of verschoven tussenwervelschijf, kan .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Ik ben bij de beste neurochirurg geweest van B voor mijn nek en hij wil er niet aan beginnen... of er zou echt een dag moeten komen dat ik mijn armen totaal niet meer kan bewegen en echt verlamd ben. Alle tussenwervelschijven zijn versleten van C2-C7 en ook aanwassen enzo arthrose, eigenlijk zou ik dus allemaal nieuwe discussen moeten krijgen iets dat nog in de experimentele fase zit, en nog niet terugbetaald wordt door de mutualiteit, opleg per schijf 2500 euro en dat kan ik me echt niet permitteren of ik moet mijn huis gaan verkopen en wordt nog maar enkel gedaan volgens googel in het UZ van Gent. En niet alleen mijn nek is versleten ook mijn onderrug heeft slijtage, dus is het afzien en pijnstillers slikken tot ik niets anders meer kan dan me toch te laten opereren, er zitten ook een paar hernia's tussen in mijn nek en in mijn onderrug 't ja, leven met pijn is niet simpel en geholpen worden moet ook betaalbaar blijven zeker ? En de neurochirurg had wel gelijk toen hij me zegde dat hij me niet wou opereren want hij kon bezig blijven dan, vroeger was het van C4 tot C7 nu is het al van C2 tot C7... 't was natuurlijk een harde dobber want als je pijn hebt wil je er wel vanaf hoor... en de vele kanaaltjes waar de zenuwen doorlopen zijn dus ook aan het krimpen met de nodige pijn vandien... tof zelle als je je ineens niet meer kan bewegen...

----------

